# Below grade outlet install



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Link to the transformer in question.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

So how about a TR/WR GFCI receptacle with in use cover in a bell box and a WR box holder with the transformer inside a sprinkler valve box?

....or am I missing something?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only issue I see is that the gfci cannot be in the box as it will not be readily accessible. If the gfci is elsewhere then there should be no issue as long as the box is accessible.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The only issue I see is that the gfci cannot be in the box as it will not be readily accessible. If the gfci is elsewhere then there should be no issue as long as the box is accessible.


I probably should have said "GFCI protected".


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess it's a case of "Just because it looks and feels wrong, doesn't mean it is wrong"


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The gadget/ transformer on a whip is obviously designed to be buried below and next to an exterior receptacle...

Which are found all over modern American as an exterior facing device.

It is NOT anticipated that its plug will be run to a buried / well below grade receptacle of any type.

To get what your customer wants:

Get rid of the cord cap and hard wire it with fully submersible materials. This connection would be made inside a common landscaping junction box -- the plastic circular ones.

I'd tend to favor King DryConn direct bury connectiors -- but there are many solutions -- including fully encasing the connection in epoxy. (3M makes a killer epoxy kit)

I'd just tell the client that once a connection goes below grade -- it'll short out with every rain -- unless it's given the total treatment.

He'll probably be entirely fine with it.

Being a low voltage transform, it wouldn't even make a difference if you got the neutral or hot reversed. Just be sure to bond it, green to green.

This solution has to be cheaper than any attempt to set a WP j-box below grade!

With that much cable, the installation can always be reversed -- and a cord cap installed -- by simply stripping back more insulation... like he'd ever go for that.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Not a bad idea, but hard wiring the transformer violates the manufacturer's instructions.

From the installation cut sheet:



> *INPUT CONNECTIONS*
> This transformer is for use with 120V 60Hz power only and the attached cord shall be plugged into a GFCI protected outlet.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

You can still GFCI the curcuit ahead of the ground box. Mount recpt on house or use GFCI breaker.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

FF301 said:


> You can still GFCI the curcuit ahead of the ground box. Mount recpt on house or use GFCI breaker.


We installed GFI breakers, put in larger ground boxes, and made it work. Looks  terrible.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

CT Tom said:


> We installed GFI breakers, put in larger ground boxes, and made it work. Looks  terrible.


 it, as long as the check looks good!


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Words that don't belong in the same sentence....direct-burial-transformer.

....gotta stop burying stuff just because it's got a UL sticker on it that says it's listed for use. 

We had some very over priced lighting equipment that was used to light a very over priced piece of art. The power supplies were rated for burial. They lasted about two years...the warranty was one year.... Doh! It wasn't my call. AFTER the magic smoke came out I moved the power supplies indoors to a nice climate controlled mechanical room....

I really feel there's just too much stuff getting buried that doesn't belong in the ground... 

RSLater,
RSMike


----------

